# Dangers of Mirilax??



## Msrainbow (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
My two year old has had a horrible time with her stools. First it was constipation, then a large painful stool caused her to start holding them in. It got so bad that she would twist her entire body around and scream to keep from letting them out. About six months ago her doc suggested Mirilax. It works like a charm. She has 1/2 cap every morning in her juice and goes every single day with ease. The problem is anytime I try taking her off, the same thing happens again. I have seen nutritionists and tried different diets to see if I could go a more natural route. Mirilax is the only thing that works. It scares me that she has been on it every day for so long. The pediatrician assures me it is completely harmless, but I still have reservations and hate the idea of giving her a laxative every single day. Does anyone know if there are any down sides to Mirilax and if there are any alternatives??


----------



## Gabrielle's Mom (Aug 10, 2003)

BTDT with both my girls. Went the laxative route with the first and was determined to NOT go there again with the second. When my kids first get whole milk that is when it starts here, so both are off milk. That has made a really big difference for the baby, and she still eats some cheese/yogurt, just doesn't drink cows milk. My oldest struggles more still, once I get my health and diet together to the point I'm feeling good consistently I am pretty sure they will go totally off dairy, esp my oldest. I am sure in our case it's all related to dairy. That may be something you can do and get her off the laxatives.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

My dd has constipation problems from withholding. I joined the Yahoo Miralax group which has a wealth of information on alternatives to Miralax.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/miralax/


----------



## Msrainbow (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you emgremore! This is exaclty what I was searching for! I just joined the group and am awaiting acceptance...


----------

